# Lee Valley now selling guitar making stuffs!



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Just saw this this morning on the Lee Valley site, pretty cool!:

Guitarmaking - Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

YESSSS!!

I live 5 minutes from Lee Valley HQ, and will be retiring in 8 working days. I expect to be spending more time at Lee Valley. Of particular interest is the water-based finish that will supposedly sub nicely for nitrocellulose. Most, if not all, of the tools can be gotten through Stew-Mac, but liquids will generally not ship across the border, so this is a nice turn of events.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this is good news...I will definitely get something.
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

One small(ish) step forward for Lee Valley and one huge step forward for all mankind (? "personkind").


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That is very cool. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a problem and it's called Lee Valley.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

JAPARTS (Canadian company on the west coast) sells a good number of tools at a better price than what Lee Valley is listing them for the same products... Maybe give them a shot first.

That's certainly great news though. Makes it easier for people to get into building/repairs!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I was very happy to see the Lee Valley news from my friend Josh House who is making sanding dishes for them. 



mhammer said:


> I live 5 minutes from Lee Valley HQ, and will be retiring in 8 working days.


Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

greco said:


> one huge step forward for all mankind (? "personkind").


guitarkind?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> JAPARTS (Canadian company on the west coast) sells a good number of tools at a better price than what Lee Valley is listing them for the same products... Maybe give them a shot first.
> 
> That's certainly great news though. Makes it easier for people to get into building/repairs!


Other distributors may sell the same items cheaper, but it's nice to be able to drive over, and see the physical item. Especially if one is dealing with a human who knows their stock, and is informed enough to be able to recommend an acceptable substitute or even something better-suited. After all, the reason why Lee Valley carries so many damn tools is because, when it comes to wood, every job is juuuuusssstttt a little bit different. 

I recently picked up the current woodworking catalog, and the thing is the thickness of old school Sears catalogs. Four fifths of what's in there is completely opaque to me, with respect to what it's for. I imagine those who don't work on guitars will experience the same confusion when they hit upon the pages that show those tools and supplies.

having said that, however, if it is a known supply that must be regularly purchased, I'm all for a less costly Canadian supplier.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> YESSSS!!
> 
> I live 5 minutes from Lee Valley HQ, and will be retiring in 8 working days. I expect to be spending more time at Lee Valley. of particular interest is the water-based finish that will supposedly sub nicely for nitrocellulose. Most, if not all, of the tools can be gotten through Stew-Mac, but liquids will generally not ship across the border, so this is a nice turn of events.


Congrats on the retirement.

I can make LV on my way home from work, and find the water-based lacquer of interest as well. My guitar build has been a trial of patience with rattle cans and having a low VOC taht can be sprayed indoors will hopefully allow me to complete it this fall.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

LanceT said:


> I have a problem and it's called Lee Valley.


Crap, mine just got worse.... it is probably a mercy that the location by my folk's place is closed on Sundays.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I already am not allowed into Lee Valley unattended. The wife has to hold on to the credit card too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> JAPARTS (Canadian company on the west coast) sells a good number of tools at a better price than what Lee Valley is listing them for the same products... Maybe give them a shot first.
> 
> That's certainly great news though. Makes it easier for people to get into building/repairs!


Unless the price difference is huge, I'd still prefer to buy local. Much less of a hassle to return things.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

In response to a couple of posts above, one of the big things about comparative shopping for a lot of people will be that they can pick things up from a local LV store & skip the shipping costs, which can be significant on things like radius dishes (or anything from StewMac). Lee Valley always runs free shipping on orders over $40 from time to time as well (although the last one just ended).

Great to hear that Josh is making the dishes for them - I've been thinking about getting some from him but was always sort of hoping to skip shipping fees by one day passing though his 'hood. Hasn't happened yet...


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> Unless the price difference is huge, I'd still prefer to buy local. Much less of a hassle to return things.


It looks like that is the case for nut files, set of 6 for $70 at JAParts or ~ $20 each at LV or $120 to make a set of 6. Are they same quality, probably.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

ZeroGravity said:


> It looks like that is the case for nut files, set of 6 for $70 at JAParts or ~ $20 each at LV or $120 to make a set of 6. Are they same quality, probably.


Just remember that JAParts prices are in USD. So, $70 USD is around $85-$90 CAD right now.

There is no question whether or not they are the same quality. They are the exact same product, made by the same company.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

@jbealsmusic Trying to cover everything in a short lunch break. I missed the USD part, but still cheaper, just not as much. I saw the Uo-chikyu fret and nut files logo and didn't realize that both are LV and JAParts are Hiroshima files, so indeed they are the exact same thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

LV has inventory for acoustic guitars, while JP had tools for both plus more sizes. At least with nut files. I will have to use JP to get the proper tools I need.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I love Japarts, I've bought from them numerous times, but there is always a wait as they place the order in the Japan. At least most of us can drive to a local Lee Valley


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> I love Japarts, I've bought from them numerous times, but there is always a wait as they place the order in the Japan.


Ouch. Really? They don't stock anything? That's surprising and disappointing.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Holy crap. There goes several hundred bucks. For so long it's been incredibly frustrating having such limited options here.



jbealsmusic said:


> JAPARTS (Canadian company on the west coast) sells a good number of tools at a better price than what Lee Valley is listing them for the same products... Maybe give them a shot first.
> 
> That's certainly great news though. Makes it easier for people to get into building/repairs!


Love this seller/shop.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

ga20t said:


> Holy crap. There goes several hundred bucks. For so long it's been incredibly frustrating having such limited options here.
> 
> Love this seller/shop.


Will definitely check them out.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I had never heard of Japarts, and now I'm kind of pissed off; I just started a new job, and now all of my money will be going to japarts....

Updated Gotoh lollipop bass tuners?!?! Sign me up!


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

jbealsmusic said:


> Just remember that JAParts prices are in USD. So, $70 USD is around $85-$90 CAD right now.
> 
> There is no question whether or not they are the same quality. They are the exact same product, made by the same company.


When a canadian company charges USD I don't buy from them. Nice way to screw Canadians. 

Way to go Lee Valley. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

luker0 said:


> When a canadian company charges USD I don't buy from them. Nice way to screw Canadians.
> 
> Way to go Lee Valley.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


I am going to tell them take my CAD or cancel my orders. We should all give them shit for it.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

What, selling Japanese goods in US greenbacks? Doesn't get much more Canadian than that.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow... is 50 bucks for a fret file a reasonable price? I need one, but haven't looked at prices at all.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jayoldschool said:


> Wow... is 50 bucks for a fret file a reasonable price? I need one, but haven't looked at prices at all.


It sure seems out of line doesn’t it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

jayoldschool said:


> Wow... is 50 bucks for a fret file a reasonable price?


Learn to use a flat file patiently.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Thats actually a good price, check out stewmac.

Ive had great luck and quick shipping with japarts.
I had a damaged nut file once (bent, prob in shipping) and he sent me a new one without any hassle.

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Ouch. Really? They don't stock anything? That's surprising and disappointing.



They may stock some things but both my orders were shipped directly from Japan.

And don't forget guys, StewMac is for the guys like us who want to tinker, but if you are a pro you probably want better. Lee Valley sells mostly top of the line stuff, especially the Japanese tools. I bought a Japanese rip saw a while back that goes through wood like a knife through butter. Won't find that at your local box store. You do get what you pay for


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I had the pleasure to visit Lee Valley for the first time on a visit guided by @mhammer and @greco (!!!) I think my love for this store will last.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> They may stock some things but both my orders were shipped directly from Japan.


Any import fees come with those?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

amagras said:


> I had the pleasure to visit Lee Valley for the first time on a visit guided by @mhammer and @greco (!!!) I think my love for this store will last.


I'm lucky in that Lee Valley is only a short car ride from home.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Any import fees come with those?


He's not the importer so I wouldn't think he'd see them.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sweet! Guess who's getting a new fret file. Learning to do my own fret work I'd pretty high up on my guitar to-do list. I hate paying someone to do work that I am capable of doing myself.

MJF$#


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Any import fees come with those?



Not yet. I'd have to check, but I think I pay taxes to Japarts when I order the items, so there are no hidden fees


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> They may stock some things but both my orders were shipped directly from Japan.
> 
> And don't forget guys, StewMac is for the guys like us who want to tinker, but if you are a pro you probably want better. Lee Valley sells mostly top of the line stuff, especially the Japanese tools. I bought a Japanese rip saw a while back that goes through wood like a knife through butter. Won't find that at your local box store. You do get what you pay for


Stew-Mac does sell stuff for tinkerers, but they sell primarily custom tools made for pros. That said, and as I've mentioned in past, the universe of tools uniquely fashioned for a VERY specific task and wood just keeps on expanding. And one of the things I have to credit LV for doing is providing knowledgeable service and availability of those tools.

The HQ near me has a room at the back for classes, with multiple workbenches and tools/facilities (e.g., lathes, router tables, etc.). Do the outlets near any of you in other locations have similar rooms at your local LV, or is this unique to the one place?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Halifax store offers seminars/workshops, so I assume they have on-site space to do so.

Lee Valley Tools - Halifax In-Store Seminars - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> He's not the importer so I wouldn't think he'd see them.


See below...


knight_yyz said:


> .....both my orders were shipped directly from Japan.


If they are having orders drop shipped directly to customers from Japan, then the customer would be on the hook if there were any import fees.



knight_yyz said:


> Not yet. I'd have to check, but I think I pay taxes to Japarts when I order the items, so there are no hidden fees


Good to know!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, I haven't got the original invoice in front of me, but the last package was valued at 801 Yen, which is about 8 bucks give or take. lol, shipping was 2360 Yen


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

ronmac said:


> Halifax store offers seminars/workshops, so I assume they have on-site space to do so.
> 
> Lee Valley Tools - Halifax In-Store Seminars - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies


If you catch wind of any guitar related seminars in Halifax let me know!


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> It sure seems out of line doesn’t it.



I don't know what it is with these things—specialized product/small run/low volume sales?—but it seems rational that, for say $50 or $75, one should be able to get all three sizes. This is one area where Chinese eBay sellers can help make things honest by severely slashing at and undercutting the price of these goods, imo. IDK. But, in fairness, the Japanese files are superb as far as files go.



cboutilier said:


> Sweet! Guess who's getting a new fret file. Learning to do my own fret work I'd pretty high up on my guitar to-do list. I hate paying someone to do work that I am capable of doing myself.
> 
> MJF$#


Also check out Items in g.m.i.tools-parts store on eBay! for reasonably priced tools. I've bought a bunch of stuff from them (easing, levelling beams etc.) and it's quality.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Excep that the Chinese eBay sellers (hell even on Amazon) you are lucky if you get your product within three months, or at all. So yeah cheap, and never get anything or worse have a tool that is inaccurate. Like one of my $4 fret board gauges.

If you want accuracy and quality then you have to pay for it.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

luker0 said:


> Excep that the Chinese eBay sellers (hell even on Amazon) you are lucky if you get your product within three months, or at all. So yeah cheap, and never get anything or worse have a tool that is inaccurate. Like one of my $4 fret board gauges.
> 
> If you want accuracy and quality then you have to pay for it.


Agreed re paying for quality, but I've been less than impressed with the "quality"/price ratio of some StewMac products, especially when some can be pretty easily made or adapted from other higher quality tools for much cheaper. I just like market competition & options is all.

But yeah, we were discussing the Hiroshima files, and I have no complaints after having purchased a full set of those—they, in particular, have been worth every penny because of the high level of precision & quality.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> If you catch wind of any guitar related seminars in Halifax let me know!


I went there on the weekend maybe to pick up some gloss finish and they were very eager to tell me they had a luthier putting on a "build a cigar box guitar" class.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

luker0 said:


> Excep that the Chinese eBay sellers (hell even on Amazon) you are lucky if you get your product within three months, or at all. So yeah cheap, and never get anything or worse have a tool that is inaccurate. Like one of my $4 fret board gauges.
> 
> If you want accuracy and quality then you have to pay for it.


I hear you. I just paid $90.00 to StewMac for a fretboard ruler. Sheesh


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> JAPARTS (Canadian company on the west coast) sells a good number of tools at a better price than what Lee Valley is listing them for the same products... Maybe give them a shot first.
> 
> That's certainly great news though. Makes it easier for people to get into building/repairs!


Very interesting selection of items. What really stuck out for me was the mothervof pearl and abalone purfuling, dot markers, etc. Stewmac cannot ship over the border which was a big disappointment for me. Now its different!! Thanks for posting about them.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> I hear you. I just paid $90.00 to StewMac for a fretboard ruler. Sheesh


I'm trying to justify, to myself, the expense for a purfling cutter. A one time shot.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

A number of years ago, I interviewed for a job at Lee Valley (didn't get it, whole other story). I did advocate with Robin Lee that he should consider luthier-specific tools; I'm glad he did.

Honestly, I'm happy to pay the premium to shop there. It's the only place I've ever shopped at that has sent me a check for a refund because of an error on their part that I hadn't noticed. If they sold groceries, I don't think I'd have to shop anywhere else...


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

bluebayou said:


> Very interesting selection of items. What really stuck out for me was the mothervof pearl and abalone purfuling, dot markers, etc. Stewmac cannot ship over the border which was a big disappointment for me. Now its different!! Thanks for posting about them.


There are lots of sources for MOP inlay dots in Canada:

Dots

Position Markers

JAPARTS


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Ayr Guitars said:


> There are lots of sources for MOP inlay dots in Canada:
> 
> Dots
> 
> ...


Excellent. Thank you for these.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

These guys will ship right from the source in Vietnam as well: http://luthiersupply.com/127/825/product/dots.html


----------



## bileshake (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm happy about the Lee Valley announcement, the more options the better.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Free shipping on now until Nov. 9th for orders over $40 FYI.


----------

